

New Design for Nyan Cat - xenonite
http://nyan.cat/

======
chris_wot
No music. Ordinarily I would say "design flaw", but in this case it's really
design perfection.

------
jstalin
Works for me. I like the selection of 20 or so nyan cat options.

~~~
snogglethorpe
You mean the "pick language" menu which doesn't seem to do anything...?

Hmm, well the page looks generally pretty fsck'd up, so who knows.

------
Khao
I don't see why this is on the HN front page.

------
tomflack
Won't load.

